# Our government to unleash another "terrorist attack" on us to justify another war



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

*Our government to unleash another "terrorist attack" on us to justify another war*

Having been shot down by everybody else.. Obama turns to Bush's tactic to start his war?

Lindsey Graham Warns of False Flag Nuke Strike in South Carolina after Missing Nuclear Bomb Report | Peace . Gold . Liberty

Senator Warns of S. Carolina Nuke Strike - YouTube

 Stinks to be in South Carolina right now. Aside from our petition to recede from the union a few months ago getting A LOT of votes... _What the heck made SC the target this time?!?_


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah...
I need to redefine what a conspiracy theory nut looks and behaves like. Sheeze talk about spooling tin foil.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is working as planned for Obama no one is covering any of his scandals and screw ups he is back on easy street and making Congress the bad guys.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Yeah...
> I need to redefine what a conspiracy theory nut looks and behaves like. Sheeze talk about spooling tin foil.



View attachment 2592

.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

To be fair I agree with Alex on one point trust in the government is at an all time low. 
Some of his other points, not so much. The quickest way to a stalemate is to raise the question of a false flag and not have credible proof either way. I think eventually the truth comes out, and sometimes that process can take awhile.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

So all this based on a hypothetical theft of a hypothetical intransit special weapon? Someone missed their meds...


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

If Senator Graham says there is a Syria/Iran connection, I believe him. If Senator Graham says Iran's nuclear program is terrorist not power generation, I believe him. If Senator Graham says we should fear a terrorist threat from Iran, I believe him.

Either you believe a man that has the highest level of military and Congresional security clearance or you believe a man that can fit you with a pair of glasses.

I once found my ophthalmologist's building security pass badge in the Walmart parking lot. That is indicative of how much I trust one as a congressman.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> So all this based on a hypothetical theft of a hypothetical intransit special weapon? Someone missed their meds...


I believe it's two different stories, one about shifting nukes around and another about a nuke falling into the wrong hands and winding up being used on American soil, Charleston in this instance.

I think a point that gets missed is that once one of these are used it opens the door to retaliation in kind...same goes for gas. It's a losing proposition.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

All else being said; I don't think this is "our government" anymore.


----------



## jbrown2036 (Aug 31, 2013)

I used to see a lot of tin foil conspiracy theories - and then most of them turned out to be true. 

It's healthy to be a doubter, but only a fool won't believe evidence.

listening cautiously-


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

jbrown2036 said:


> I used to see a lot of tin foil conspiracy theories - and then most of them turned out to be true.
> 
> It's healthy to be a doubter, but only a fool won't believe evidence.
> 
> listening cautiously-


1) It's no longer a conspiracy theory once it's been proven to be true

2) If politicians with experience were above reproach, we would not be in the predicament we're in... at least not without having a lot of advance warning.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

> To be fair I agree with Alex on one point trust in the government is at an all time low.


If I had to choose who could be trusted more, the government or a crack whore, I'd choose the crack whore.

------------------------------------------------

On this bomb threat though, South Carolina seems awful close to Washington to detonate a nuclear weapon. California would be much better wouldn't it. Right on the border seems like an excellent spot.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> If I had to choose who could be trusted more, the government or a crack whore, I'd choose the crack whore.


That's only because her behavior is at least predictable.


----------

